# sound for fcg



## GMontag451 (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't Delete post. Sorry, thought you wrote fog, not fcg. Need new glasses I guess.
__________

Do you mean a sound to cover up your fog machine's mechanical sounds? Or sounds
which are appropriate for a fog-enshrouded evening?

As far as appropriate sounds, I'd say anything swamp-related would work well.
Also old city street sounds like occasional horse hooves, footsteps on
cobblestones, boat fog horns, etc. 

Disney put out an album called "The NEW Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted
House" with a nice, creepy Jack the Ripper-esque fog segment. Unfortunately when
they released the album on CD they removed this segment. ("Halloween Songs &
Sounds")

Michael


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

GMontag451 said:


> Do you mean a sound to cover up your fog machine's mechanical sounds? Or sounds
> which are appropriate for a fog-enshrouded evening?
> 
> As far as appropriate sounds, I'd say anything swamp-related would work well.
> ...


I have that LP shared *HERE*


----------



## GMontag451 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thrilling Chilling, Chilling Thrilling, either way, THANKS for posting both the old and new versions! 

Back when I first bought the CD, I actually took the time to mix the missing track from my CTS cassette back into the CD audio, because the CD is in stereo!

Michael


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nobody uses music/sound effect with their fcg?


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i make my own music loops with sony acid,,, i use the really mellow and moaning type of ghost sound effects,, they are all over the web--


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Let's see... 
my FCG has been whimsically dancing to Harry Nilsson's "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" it's 1st year. 
Then Nilsson's "Coconut" (as in "Put the Lime in the ...") in '05.

2006 saw her floating to Connie Francis's "Where the Boys Are". 

Sadly, 2007 was the year I was working outta state and the FCG hung silently in the garage with no audience.

This year I'm looking at leaving the whimsical behind and may accompany the FCG with more somber fare such as Libera's "Vespera" or Iris Dement's "Our Town". 
Not certain what mood I want to project.

Kids in my neighborhood seem to respond favorably and stick around longer to watch the FCG when it swings to an entertaining song. I've used Audacity to create bumper tracks of natural sounds of insects, night birds and weather to place between cycles of the song each year.

q


----------

